# Is a SVS PB10 NSD worth $250?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I found one on Craigslist. It's an old sub, but people love the SVS brand, and I've never heard one. Is that too much?

EDIT: NSD version PB-10 NSD. Thanks.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Depends on what room you want to use this in. If very large it can get lost as its still only a 10 inch driver. I've been using one for last several years and they are great sub's though. Good output and great overall response. Goes surprisingly low in freq. It will most likely destroy anything else that could be had new for $250.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

What about versus a newer Dayton 1200 or BIC F12?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I expect that the PB10 will blow away those other two subs. I doubt you’ll find another sub that will hit 20 Hz for a mere $250! Here are a couple of real-world, in-room measurements I generated when I reviewed the NSD’s predecessor a number of years ago.

Consider that the PB10 originally cost ~$450 (I think it was, it’s been a while) _direct from the manufacturer._ Those other two subs are $109 and $189 _with a dealer (middleman) mark-up._ Do the math! With a dealer mark-up the PB10 probably would have sold for over $600. I’m sure the Dayton is a great sub for the price, but I don’t see how it can compare to the SVS.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

I would go with the older pb10. They retailed around 450 - 500 or so when they were new if memory serves. In general I think they are a step above those two. Those are great budget sub's but the pb10 starts beating on the door of a really serious ht sub. For $250 as long as functioning well, I don't think u can beat it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

These guys got it right all the way. The used market is buyer beware, but you can really find some great deals.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My friend who lives in Denver has one and the PB10 is a nice sub for the money. Try to get it down to $200 and your good.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I got him to take $200, but he wouldn't let me listen first. It was on Craigslist, and I think the person didn't want someone in his house. I understand that, but I've been burned on speakers before. No again...I am tempted though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I would be leery also if someone would not let me listen to it before buying.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

If you can't listen then he should at least be OK with a return within 24-48 Hrs if there is something wrong with it.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully this thread is not too old. What do you think about the issue version for $200. My room is 22*14*8. Regular old living room/den. Carpet, if it matters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $200 only if it's in good condition.
The pb10 is a capable sub but don't expect earth shattering bass in a room that large.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

What should I get? $500 budget. All ht.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $500 there is not much that can touch the quality of the pb10 unless you look for used.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony is right for 200 bucks especially. But I'm sure at almost 2500cuft, you'll be filled with upgraditis. 500? Let me think...


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Tony is right for 200 bucks especially. But I'm sure at almost 2500cuft, you'll be filled with upgraditis. 500? Let me think...


It is 2500 but it's a living room. Stuff's everywhere, furniture and whatnot.


----------

